# Browsers will not load.



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

I have checked and re-set all of my dial-up connections,. I even signed on for MSN service and reactivated AOL for some help, and I still can not get any of my browsers to load web pages. On AOL I can access my e-mail and the AOL channels but when I try to access the web, the browser will not load any web pages. I have Windows 98 Second Edition and I still have the original disk, should I re-install windows or is their a better way? Once again Help!!! :bang


----------



## RJS1111111 (Mar 23, 2002)

Chris,

Well, I don't want to sway your decision away from trying to save the contents of your hard drive...

However, every time I have experienced Windows Brain Death of this magnitude, I have observed these general trends:

(1) If you don't fix it right away, it often gets progressively
worse, even though software isn't supposed to do that.

:ewww: :bang:

(2) If you try anything other than wipe 'n' load,
it's likely you're just wasting time with Windows.

:nono: :crying:


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Win 98SE? Try this pet solution that I use for both Win95 and Win98:

Go into the Network CP. Select the TCP/IP -> Dial-Up Adapter and select Properties. Click on the WINS Configuration and make sure that "Disable WINS Resolution" is checked. (You don't need it unless you're on a NT Network). Click OK all the way out and then reboot. This should force a rebuild of the TCP/IP stack. 

Other than that, check to make sure that no proxy servers are set.


----------



## Brian Rector (Mar 25, 2002)

Chris, have ya tried doing a DUN connection for your MSN? A little known secret in the MSN community is that you dont have to use the MSN Internet Access dialup software to access MSN. Here is the link to the site that will show how to do a DUN connection (you can even get Outlook Express to get your MSN email as well):

http://www.urx.com/jforbes/dun.htm


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

I'd wipe, but invest the money in XP or 2000 and clean format with one of those two to help prevent future problems. 95/98/98SE/Me are eeevvviiilll!


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Z'Loth _
> *Win 98SE? Try this pet solution that I use for both Win95 and Win98:
> 
> Go into the Network CP. Select the TCP/IP -> Dial-Up Adapter and select Properties. Click on the WINS Configuration and make sure that "Disable WINS Resolution" is checked. (You don't need it unless you're on a NT Network). Click OK all the way out and then reboot. This should force a rebuild of the TCP/IP stack.
> ...


I tried your suggestion, unfortunately it did not work. It is looking more and more like I may have to do the clean wipe.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Any links to any sites where I can print out a step by step script on doing a clean swipe install? I have installed Win2000 Pro and Server in a lab setting configuring a new partition, however I have never done a re-install of Win98SE and I am a little nervous. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Not hard. If you really want to put 98 back on (I'd REALLY suggest you look at upgrading for far better performance), just FDISK to delete the partitions, make a new partition (I always do this instead of just formatting a partition) formatted FAT32 and install Win98


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Give this site a try Chris. It might help you out...

http://www.hexff.com/win98_install.html


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Thanks guys, I will likely re-load 98 sometime in the next few days, I would like to upgrade to 2000 or XP, however money is tight at this time but have not ruled it out.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Are you using firewall software? Router? That could be the issue.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cnsf _
> *Are you using firewall software? Router? That could be the issue. *


No, just a simple home setup with dial-up internet. Once I do the new os install I will do a simple 2-node peer to peer with a Win 95 machine.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Check your settings and make sure "use proxy server" is turned off.


----------

